# Oblivion on Radeon 9200 SE



## agent674 (Mar 20, 2006)

I play every game I tried with this with the omega drivers and they all work fine... F.E.A.R., HL2, nfs mw, the godfather, whatever... Seems to me oblivion should run, but when i get in game everything's bright white and i can't really see, any suggestions on correcting this?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't look like your card is supported:

Video Card: 128 MB Direct3d compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver. Supported Video Card Chipsets: ATI X1800 series; ATI X1300 series; ATI X850 series; ATI X800 series; ATI X700 series; ATI X600 series; ATI Radeon 9800 series; ATI Radeon 9700 series


----------



## agent674 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just because a card isn't supported doesn't mean it won't run a game.. I figured it out a little after this post.

How to get Oblivion to work on old gfx-cards


----------



## blankyboy (Mar 30, 2006)

how did u get it work? i have the same problem with radeon 9200


----------



## Judas5074 (Apr 1, 2007)

i also have a 9200 and the game renders in all white. what a tease! anyway, yes, i dont have a TES forum account so if you could relay the fix that would be superb. thanks!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

You guys should try oldblivion, http://www.oldblivion.com
Makes Oblivion run even on my FX5200.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

coolpcguy said:


> You guys should try oldblivion, http://www.oldblivion.com
> Makes Oblivion run even on my FX5200.


Yes it makes it run on my Radeon 9000:up:


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> Yes it makes it run on my Radeon 9000:up:


What frame rate are you getting?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

coolpcguy said:


> What frame rate are you getting?


LOl i dont know 
I can play it thats all i know


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

Press the tilde(~), the one above the tab key and type tdt and let me know.


----------

